# Last Minute Holiday Promotion - 15% off - Flat Shipping - $20 gift code on next order



## detailersdomain

Hey all I just wanted to wish you all a happy and safe holiday with your family and friends.

I know many of you are doing your last minute shopping.

Here is a promo to help you all out.
*
Promotion Details - 
*
15% off orders over $50.00 using the code - *LASTMIN2011*

Flat Shipping $9.99 (CONUS)

Starts now and ends on Dec 18, 2011

On top of that we will be sending you a *Gift Code with a value of $20* to use on your next order over $99.00.

(Good from Dec 26th thru Jan 5, 2012.)

*Some last minute suggestions.*

1Z einszett Interior Basics Kit
Uber All Purpose Microfiber Towels - 50 Pack
Meguiar's DA Microfiber Correction Compound 
Menzerna PF2500
Winter Car Care Products
Aquartz Reload Spray Sealant
Wolf's Chemicals Deironizer Gel 1L
Sonax Basic Wash Kit
Leather Master Plus Kit
Polisher/Buffer Detailing Kits

Enjoy!
[email protected]


----------

